# LBSC's BAT plans



## ddmckee54 (May 3, 2014)

Anybody know where I can find a copy of LBSC's O scale live steam locomotive called the BAT?

 I know that I can get a photo copy of the plans from TEE Publishing, but I'd really like to find a source that's on the Colony side of the pond.  I don't mind paying for plans, but having to pay more for the shipping than I pay for the plans just seems very-very wrong.

 Thanks in advance,
 Don


----------



## agr (May 3, 2014)

Don,

A copy of plans for BAT, as well as the construction article was published in "The best of Model Engineer Volume 3" which is still available on http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk and also has some other plans/acticles


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (May 4, 2014)

The post rates for books are reduced, usually.
I do have the TEE reprint from (?) a poor photocopy for a pretty small but lovely loco and a pleasant reading, with the constant feeling that the job will be wrapped up at the end of the week, but it is not so...

 In addition, you also have in it the plan for "the owl", with Hackworth valve gears, even more awkward to assemble : no room for spanner, nut runner, screwdriver fingers etc.


----------



## ddmckee54 (May 5, 2014)

AGR - Thanks for the tip about "The Best of Model Engineer Volume 3".  I was able to purchase a digital version so I have a nice clean set of plans for the BAT.  Now all I have to do is print them.

Thanks all,
Don


----------

